# Designkrise (Flyer, bitte um Meinungen)



## NickPF (23. Juni 2007)

Hi Leute!

Ich fange mal so an; bereits seit Jahren erstelle ich (neben Webentwicklung und Gestaltung) Printlayouts, möchte aber nun, auch zwecks meiner Selbstständigkeit ab 01.08.2007, das ganze einfach professioneller angehen um mich von anderen abzuheben.

Ein Bekannter von mir veranstaltet nun eine Party und schickte mir seinen Entwurf, der wie folgt aussieht:

http://home.arcor.de/sydon/schaumparty/07/klein.jpg

Ich sagte ihm dass ich ihn hässlich finde und schlug ihm vor, für ihn mal was zu entwerfen (hatte gestern ein wenig Zeit dafür) und habe ihm diesen Entwurf erstellt:

http://www.nickstabel.de/flyer_buedesheim_klein_3.jpg

Mit der Überzeugung, dass ihm das gefallen wird schickte ich ihm den Link. Seine Antwort war für mich (in diesem Moment) niederschmetternd...Farben passen nicht, gefällt ihm nicht, seiner ist viel besser bla bla...

Jetzt möchte ich hier mal die Profis fragen, ist das was ich mache wirklich so schlecht oder hat der Mensch einfach keine Ahnung? 

Wenn ich meine Leute im ICQ frage bekomme ich von jedem eh eine andere Antwort, meist fanden alle den Entwurf vom Bekannten besser als meinen. Ich glaube allerdings auch dass Design auch in dem Punkt reine Geschmackssache ist...

Für Antworten bin ich dankbar,
gruß (ein verzweifelter   ) Nick


----------



## fluessig (23. Juni 2007)

Ich kann mir schon vorstellen woran das liegt. Alles in allem wirkt dein Flyer professioneller, aber es geht um eine Schaumparty. Das heisst Spaß!

Dein Flyer wirkt kühl, die Schriftart deines Bekannten wirkt durch die Form schon "schaumiger". 

Dann sind da noch die Farben. Dein Flyer wirkt einfach kalt. Verglichen dazu wirkt der andere fröhlich und unbekümmert. Schon klar, dass du die Schrift vom Hintergrund abheben wolltest, aber dafür eine düstere Wolkenbruchatmosphäre am Strand in Kauf zu nehmen weckt falsch Assoziationen.

Ich hoffe dir geholfen zu haben.

P.S.: Es ist klar, dass der Flyer deines Bekannten unstrukturierter ist, der Schatteneffekt auch ein Graus ist und das Hintergrundbild schwer zu erkennen ist.


----------



## NickPF (23. Juni 2007)

Zuvor sah es so aus, das war ihm zu bunt  

http://www.nickstabel.de/flyer_buedesheim_klein_2.jpg

Darauf hin änderte ich es in das dunklere...


----------



## fluessig (23. Juni 2007)

Ich find die Schriftart zu sehr technisch. Wieso hast du eigentlich nicht den Event selbst aufgegriffen und alles mit Schaum (z.B. mit einer Vektorgrafik angedeutet) verziert?

Naja, ich bin kein Designer - vielleicht meldet sich ja noch einer zu Wort und kann dir etwas mehr Hilfe geben.


----------



## Lukaro (24. Juni 2007)

Mich "stören" die schwarzen Palmen da oben an der Schrift. Die haben sowas von Sicheln, Sensen, Tod, Verderben, Deprilaune. Alles was man da nicht haben will. Kann man nicht den Rahmen der Schrift etwas leichter machen und die schwarzen Palmen durch weißen Schaum, einen bunten "Sangria Krug"/Cocktail oder sowas ersetzen?

Sonst würde ich dem Hintergrund von klein_3.jpg einen stärkeren Kontrast geben ("Das muss sich ins Hirn brennen) und hinter klein_2.jpg packen.

Aber insgesamt keine schlechte Arbeit, finde ich.


----------



## selle1 (24. Juni 2007)

Hallo ,

ich finde Deinen Strand im Hintergrund schöner und passender. Muss aber auch sagen, dass Deine Schrift zu technisch wirkt (sieht eher nach einer House oder Technoveranstaltung aus). Ich würde auch das Motto aufgreifen und versuchen damit etwas zu machen. Du musst ja Schaumparties nicht toll finden und Die persönlich muss der Flyer auch nicht 100% gefallen. Immer schön daran denken: Der Kunde ist König.


----------



## Beppone (25. Juni 2007)

mannmannmann. Die party ist zwar schon am 28. (wenn jemand kommt...), aber trotzdem noch:

Wie soll SO einer Lust auf Party oder gar auf eine Schaumparty bekommen

Wie schon geschrieben wurde, technisch kantig, dazu willkürlich bunt ohne Bezug zum Inhalt.

Da brauchts ein treffendes Hintergrundbild, dazu zB 1-2 tobende Menschen groß im VG, einfach irgendwas abgedrehtes! Such dir erstmal wirklich gutes Bildmaterial über eine günstige Bildagentur, da zahlst du pro Bild teils weniger als 5 EUR, für die Layoutversion nix.

Dann passende Typo, deutlich, blubbernd-spritzig, wenig Text, klare Struktur. Kein Effekt um des Effektes Willen! Schlüsselfarben aus den Fotos aufgreifen.

Viel Erfolg,

Bep


----------



## Rollo (25. Juni 2007)

Also was Palmen mit einer Schaumparty gemeinsam haben weis ich auch nicht so direkt. Wie schon gesagt wären da wohl ehr tanzende Leute im Schaum angebracht gewesen. Oder zumindest irgend so etwas, was auf eine Party hinweist. 
Zudem wirkt das ganze etwas unaufgeräumt und auch nicht sehr durchdacht. Die Schrift, jeder hat es gesagt, viel zu technisch. Da muss was fluffiges her! Die Farbwahl dagegen könnte funktionieren.


----------

